# How hot is too hot for a GPU?



## supercubedude (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm just curious, I don't want my new card (Nvidia 8600 GTS) overheating, so at what point should I start worrying about the heat? It hovers around 57C when idle, and goes above 70C while gaming. Is that too hot? Even when it's that hot, it drops by about 10C after just a few seconds of not playing the game. 

Much thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Those seem fine for a video card and drastic temperature change is also normal. I would only worry if it went above the 90's for the 8600 GTS.


----------



## supercubedude (Jun 11, 2007)

Really? Wow, 90s? Geez haha. Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

70's are normal under load for modern GPU's.

I found this: http://www.hwupgrade.com/articles/v...force-8600-gts-gt-and-8500-gt-roundup_15.html
Appears it really depends on the manufacturer, as well as your own case design and cooling, but high 60's are normal for the 8600GT and the two of cards went above 79 degrees. GTS's being clocked faster then GT's and many times factory overclocked do run in the high 60's and breaking 70's probably comes easy.


----------

